# Germany Work Permit obligations



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello,

I have received pre-approval from ZAV and will be soon applying for work permit, dates already booked with consulate office.

I wanted to know qith the work permit that I will get in howuch time will I be able to switch the employer, since my current employer is paying me very less. Also please let me know with this work permit will I be able to work in Amsterdam, if yes then after how much duration


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Expats, please reply


----------



## _shel

Why would you think you could work in Amsterdam with a GERMAN work permit?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

with the eu blue card


----------



## _shel

You must stay in Germany for 18 months or it will be withdrawn. You will find it difficult to build time for PR or citizenship if you do not plan on staying in one country.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks for the information.

Atleast in how much time can I change the employer within Germany


----------



## _shel

If your employer is not paying you much how have you managed to get a blue card?


----------



## sreekanthv_82

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Atleast in how much time can I change the employer within Germany


Before even joining your company you want to change job ?? If you felt they were paying less what was your reason for accepting the offer?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

The only reason is to enter the country.

The wage I am being offered is almost 40% less than the standards from what I was able to find out.

I am planning to work with them for at least 1 - 1 1/2 years and then switch for better salary


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Shel,

Its the exactly the minimum required for the work permit and hence we had to go to ZAV for the work permit.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Shreekanthv_82,

Do you know in how much minimum time will I be able to swutch the employer, also will the employer have to bear the expenses of any kind for the same.


----------



## cooldash87

Usually with your blue card you will also get an additional note which will state your obligation to inform ZAV and obtain an approval for your next job if that change is before 24months of you entering Germany. 

Also, if your employer will be paying for your relocation and immigration expenses, they might put some minimum period of time in your contract that they would want you to stay with them and failing to serve that period would mean you will pay back those expenses to employer. 

Hope that helps answer your query.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

Yes. True. 2 years is the time. But upon meeting some condtions you can get permission. But after 2 years no such permission required. Don't regret with salary. It can definitely get better. Important thing is to enter into the german job market. I would look at it that way.


----------



## dorzzs

*pre approval*

you said you have got pre-approval from ZAV, may i ask did ur company give u any approval id or documents? 

My employer said they have contacted the ZAV and they promised to approve my visa as soon as i submit my application to the consulate in my country..but that was just verbal..should i ask for anything?

Thanks!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

They have Courier me the original document itself, which I belive is required on the day of visa interview


----------

